# Eigener DNS auf Rootserver (BIND9)



## GalaxyWarrior (20. März 2008)

Hi,
ich habe auf meinem Root Server einen BIND9 eingerichtet und schon mal ein bisschen mit meiner Domaine rumgespielt, klappt auf dem Server auch alles prima. nslookup zu jeglichen seiten im Internet sowie auf meine eigenen Einträge bringen das was sie sollen.
Wenn ich nun aber zu Hause auf meinem Rechner als DNS meinen Server angebe geht nichts. Weder meine eigenen NS Einträge noch das restliche www.

Hat jemand ne Idee was ich fals gemacht haben könnte?

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2008)

Ist der DNS denn von aussen erreichbar?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. März 2008)

Guten Morgen,

einfach mal "netstat -tlnpu" eingeben und gucken, ob ein Programm auf Port 53 lauscht. Wenn dazu eine Zeile vorhanden ist, dann bitte diese einfach mal posten.

Falls dem so sein sollte, kannste gleich weiter testen: "dig @IP.Adresse.Deines.Servers DeineDomain.Tld NS" ... und eben gleichen Output posten 

Viel Erfolg,
Arne


----------

